# WC Pastel royal!



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

AS in the title i have a WC pastel royal on the way!

He looks amazing and came in the country about a month or 2 ago!

He is producing sperm plugs etc a very healthy specimen indeed especially for a wild one!

He looks sorta like a super as he is very very bright and his head is a creamy colour where it is usually black with blushing!!!

Can wait to start breeding with him and see what this gene proves to be, whether its codom, dom or recessive.

How cool would it be to have a recessive pastel gene?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

LoL not cool at all! It would take 4 times as long to create something the other lines do already!  And if it was recessive there would be no super.

So wild caught. Few months quarentine, worming, de-bugging etc.......fun.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Crownan said:


> LoL not cool at all! It would take 4 times as long to create something the other lines do already! And if it was recessive there would be no super.
> 
> So wild caught. Few months quarentine, worming, de-bugging etc.......fun.


haha would have already had the quarantine by the time i gets to me!

and to be honest dont really care how long it takes to work it in, it is a very nice pastel strain and well worth the time and effort!

as i said it exhibits the colours of a super form and considering its an adult the colour on other pastels dull down alot.

all i can say is at least its been de wormed etc etc less work for me!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Lets see some pics then


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Lets see some pics then


will get pics up when he comes to me,

should be collecting him by the end of the month!!!

Saw him in person the other day and is jaw dropping lol


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Do people still get WC royals?

You litterally have every colour royal CB under the sun and yet you want to take more from the wild? :crazy:

Sorry dont get it or approve :sad:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

post this in te snake section ul get a better repsponce lol. Any chance of pics?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Antw23uk said:


> Do people still get WC royals?
> 
> You litterally have every colour royal CB under the sun and yet you want to take more from the wild? :crazy:
> 
> Sorry dont get it or approve :sad:


Where did those colour CB royals originate from?

OP, good luck with everything. The chance to work with a new morph is a rare oppurtunity, hope it works out for you.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Where did those colour CB royals originate from?
> 
> OP, good luck with everything. The chance to work with a new morph is a rare oppurtunity, hope it works out for you.


 
Thank you ever so much!

doubt i will sell an babies for a couple of years lol

want to breed them with every morph i have to see what comes of it etc!

Another thing dont suppose if you no or not but would it be classed as a new line either way?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

MrMike said:


> *Where did those colour CB royals originate from?*
> 
> OP, good luck with everything. The chance to work with a new morph is a rare oppurtunity, hope it works out for you.


Well thats a no brainer :Na_Na_Na_Na: but just dont get why you would want to keep catching the poor things from the wild when there really isnt any need to!

Good luck with your plans.. It's here now so might as well enjoy it.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Antw23uk said:


> Well thats a no brainer :Na_Na_Na_Na: but *just dont get why you would want to keep catching the poor things from the wild when there really isnt any need to!*
> 
> *Good luck with your plans.. It's here now so might as well enjoy it*.


Well the thing is dont you feel new blood lines need introducing when it comes to morphs? especially when alot of these morphs are continuosly (sp?) inbred etc etc.

And i certainly will enjoy him, and i think he will enjoy getting his wicked way with the girlies i have lined up for him lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

DRD said:


> Another thing dont suppose if you no or not but would it be classed as a new line either way?


 theoretically yes, probably not tho... there are hundreds of WC pastels pulled from the wild each year
got 2 adult females, WC and straight out of ghana in my lil collection which (same as you) i will be working with, and looking forward to the results


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

DRD said:


> Well the thing is dont you feel new blood lines need introducing when it comes to morphs? especially when alot of these morphs are continuosly (sp?) inbred etc etc.
> 
> *And i certainly will enjoy him, and i think he will enjoy getting his wicked way with the girlies i have lined up for him* lol


Cant say fairer than that ma8 : victory:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Antw23uk said:


> Cant say fairer than that ma8 : victory:


cheers buddy


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> theoretically yes, probably not tho... there are hundreds of WC pastels pulled from the wild each year
> got 2 adult females, WC and straight out of ghana in my lil collection which (same as you) i will be working with, and looking forward to the results


 
pics plz al


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> pics plz al


none at the mo i'm afraid...
will get a "proper" camera soon, n post lots of lovely piccys


----------

